# FREE BUCK KNIFE EVERY WEEK THIS MONTH!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Our sister classified site, OutdoorFree.com, has a big box of Buck Knives to give away.

All you have to do to get entered is enter a new ad...that's it! The site is growing FAST so it's got a lot of buyers looking for your item.

Get your items listed!

http://www.outdoorfree.com/


----------



## olo2 (Feb 27, 2013)

By the way, if any of you would like to make some extra cash, I can offer you a part-time job for $25 per hour. It's not hard and you may even find it fun. It involves speaking in English over Skype with those who need someone to correct their mistakes in grammar and pronunciation. Will be paid on a daily basis. If interested, please mail to: [email protected]


----------



## goderick (Mar 23, 2013)

its good to hear this, free buck knife every week, but how can we join this 
tell as about this, how to join. tanks,,


----------



## jamesward (Mar 24, 2013)

sounds pretty good, a free buck knife for what u can join to grab this one.
i like to get this one, a very useful bag for me....

__________________________________________
An advertising agency is 85 percent confusion and 15 percent commission.
Fred Allen Collections of bowie knives


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

The Buck Knife Give Away just came to a close. The 8th and final knife was just awarded. We had a tremendous showing of ads listed on OutdoorFree these past 8 weeks. Thank you all of you who joined, listed and hopefully sold your items. OutdoorFree is the Free to use classifieds site for listing rifles, handguns, shotguns and all other outdoor sporting goods. 
Here is the complete list of winners of each Buck Knife!
http://www.outdoorfree.com/8-buck-knives-8-give-aways/

Please continue to check in as we randomly surprise members with other prizes also. :beer:


----------

